# Virginia



## zurkgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

Anyone in Virginia, Blue Ridge/Skyline Drive area?


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 10, 2006)

zurkgirl said:
			
		

> Anyone in Virginia, Blue Ridge/Skyline Drive area?


 
there are several of us that aren't that far from you. were you thinking of doing an appalachian trail thing?

watched a Gandhi movie this a.m. on hbo :thumbup:


----------



## scoob (Apr 10, 2006)

i am


----------



## Alpha (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm in richmond for school most of the year.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (May 5, 2006)

SW VAhere. Abingdon/Bristol.  I was actually thinking of going up to Mabry Mill this weekend


----------



## Alpha (May 5, 2006)

Mabry Mill? Is there a town in VA called that? Only Mabry Mill I know is in northern NC along the parkway.


----------



## dirtnapper (May 17, 2006)

Mabry Mill....is on the Virginia Blue Ridge Parkway... We stop by there every time we take the parkway..beautiful area...


----------

